# Difference US EURO headlights



## Christoph86 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi,
I am just wondering what the difference between th us and euro spec is. I mean is it just the amber corner?
I want to change my headlights to euro style and don't know if it is worth it. I mean is it possible to do it with vag coding so that I don't have the amber lights on when turned on the parking light?
thanks Chris


----------

